# 1 fertilised egg or 2???



## gemtc (Apr 6, 2017)

How many eggs should you transfer to best in increase your chances 1 or 2? I guess thats the billion dollar question. Many clinics say put two in to best increase your chances however after speaking with a specialist Professor in Coventry he thinks that a single egg is best for the following reasons:

Embryologists can only make an "assumption" on the quality of a fertilised egg by the way the cells are divided. What they can't test is the quality i.e the genetics of the cells themselves are any good. You can have a great looking evenly distributed fertilised egg however if deeper down the quality of the cells are poor nothing will happen and the egg will be rejected.

The other thing I learned after four times of having IVF (3 fresh, 1 Frozen @ Bourne Hall, all failed) is that in order for the fertilised egg to take you need two things. 1. a good fertilised egg with good cells (which is pot luck as the embryologists can't tell) 2. a good quality lining with few hunter killer cells (the quality changes every cycle) so again this is another roll of the dice.

Therefore:

- Put one fertilised egg in which has good cells and another which has bad cells, the body will dispose of both
- You are also better off putting in one at a time as you are left with better odds of finding a fertilised egg with good quality cells and the chance of a good lining over the course of more frozen cycles
- You avoid potential complications of having twins

My husband and I are discussing this at the moment, as I was always certain of putting two in for a better chance of success but now I am not so sure.

If anyone has any pointers or advice the can share from other experts it would be greatly appreciated.

This is not easy, everything feels like such a gamble... 

Thanks 

Gemma x


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi gemma if it was me I would only put 1 back for the reasons you have posted above...i know it's more expensive to keep putting an embryo in seperately but in my opinion is definately the way to go x


----------

